# Central Calif people - dog in public shelter, "poodle mix" b



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sugar, in Madera: http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10103827

Look at this view especially. To me, she looks more like a larger Maltese, in need of grooming. 












It's a long drive for me from Sacramento to check her out. Hopefully whatever breed she is, she will get adopted. But I can't help thinking .... I might have room ....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-what a cutie-pie! :wub: :wub: Sure wish I lived close :bysmilie:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, she's beautiful and I think that she has the face, eyes, expression and somehow the hair of a maltese, I don't think she has much poodle in her at all. I'd love to live closer :bysmilie:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Poor little doll!  Somebody? Go get her! 

Cyndi


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, go get her and bring her to me!  I always feel helpless when they're far away :bysmilie:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I must PM somebody


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm about an hour away from the shelter, i can't 'have' her but I can go get her out of there. It sure looks like mostly maltese to me also!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Someone has to save her. I signed up for an application with Maltese Rescue but there is sadly never any rescues available around me :bysmilie:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

she "HAS" to be more maltese than poodle.. just look at her face... Stacy, it would be great if you can help rescue her from the shelter and maybe someone from SM can adopt her.... :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I think she looks like a Maltese, too. Awww, she's beautiful - so, so cute! It's clear there's an absolutely gorgeous girl under that ungroomed coat! I hope she gets the perfect home right away. Someone is going to be *so* lucky to bring this doll-baby home!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Stacy, I send you a couple PMs.  I think I may submit an on-line application just to get my foot in the door. If I get cold feet about having her for myself, maybe I can help find her the best possible home.

One of my senior doggies died January 18 so I'm not sure what's the best thing for me and my remaining two senior doggies.

Margie 
in Sacramento


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've honestly been keeping my eyes open for a rescue to get as a playmate for Kosmo. Ugh! I just wish I was closer-it really breaks my heart to miss out on opportunities like this. :smmadder:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy, I send you a couple PMs.  I think I may submit an on-line application just to get my foot in the door. If I get cold feet about having her for myself, maybe I can help find her the best possible home.
> 
> One of my senior doggies died January 18 so I'm not sure what's the best thing for me and my remaining two senior doggies.
> 
> ...


I'm already 3 dogs over my 'three dog' limit so i can't keep her, as much as I'd like to! But like I said, I'm available to go get her tomorrow. I don't know how that works... maybe Deb does!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My ! What a little sweetheart she is. She sure looks like she has Maltese to me ( maybe Havanese?) I don't see poodle but do see a very cute little girl that deserves a loving home!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, I submitted it. I'll try to have my cell phone or credit card handy at work tomorrow and give them a call. 

I'm not sure what has to be done about spaying--I think that up here in Sacramento, if a rescue organization is on our local shelter's list of approved rescue organizations, the dog doesn't have to be spayed/neutered first. Otherwise, it's like a private adoption and you have to do all that.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a BEAUTY . I think Lina's Max would enjoy a playmate  . RESCUE DOGS ROCK :rockon: . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I can pay to get Sugar out, and take her in.

At the moment, I cannot help with transport. I'm short handed at work, and am keeping and eye on Lulu and Henry.

I can help with gas money.

If we could get an "assembly" line going. 

Let me know, I sooo can help.

Bless her little heart. She's beautiful. Inside, and out :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I can pay to get Sugar out, and take her in.
> 
> At the moment, I cannot help with transport. I'm short handed at work, and am keeping and eye on Lulu and Henry.
> 
> ...


i can take care of the transport but how do we go about getting her out? Would I have to 'adopt' her then turn her over to rescue? Or is she released to rescue? I'm so ignorant on how this works!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no idea how it all works. 

I just want to say, I am truly amazed by the kindness and love of the people on this board. You are some of the most caring, thoughtful and selfless people I have ever come across. :grouphug: 

Thank you all for loving this breed (and all breeds) as much as you do.

If I can help in any way, I will be more than happy...


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> Sugar, in Madera: http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10103827
> 
> Look at this view especially. To me, she looks more like a larger Maltese, in need of grooming.
> 
> ...


Awww!, "you might have room" That is sweet! It is hard to resist!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Could we get an assembly line all the way to ND? rayer: It's only a hop skip and a jump :HistericalSmiley: Peter has come to realize how passionate I have become about puppymills and BYBers and I have the go ahead to get the right playmate for Kosmo :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone checked on getting her? I hate seeing dogs in this situation. I don't know if I can help being in Ohio (and I'm leaving for Florida this Monday) but if there's anything I can do I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Gena wants her! Kosmo would make such a great brother!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, how do we get her to North Dakota?! 

I'm sure there's enough of us along the way. Or Gena, you could always get a plane ticket.....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I know-I'm trying to figure that out-but I'm already going to NJ in a couple weeks :smpullhair: How can I get that baby? :smhelp:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I hope there are a lot of pm's going on about this baby cuz it seems like there are 2 SM'rs who can spring her and I believe Stacy said she could take care of transport...does that mean to ND? Gena...are you serious! That would be soooo awesome for Kosmo to have a baby sister. She doesn't even look all that bad of shape to me. If you like the hair longer, probably a good bath and conditioner and a trim and she will look BEAUTIFUL!! I'm really surprised at the description of her...poodle mix, medium dog. I'm betting she is around Zoe's size...10 lbs maybe. That is not a medium dog in my book. And I don't see any poodle in her. Maltese or Havanese...but no poodle. Somebody pulease fill me in on what's happening!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm dead serious!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

How beautiful! I think she may be a little lhaso and maltese if anything other than mostly malt. I hope someone can work out the logistics and get her to Gena and Kosmo!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Can we contribute towards airfare?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Can we contribute towards airfare?[/B]


What a great idea! I'm willing to help with this!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't want to jump the gun and get my hopes up in case she's gone but you guys are all awesome! :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I finally got through to the shelter after getting a busy signal over and over. 

Sugar was adopted on Saturday. The shelter has just not been able to update the website and petfinder list or process my application. Someone has been sick. The shelter employee assured me that Sugar found a great home. 

I'm sorry it's not one of us. 

But the lady I spoke to was very nice and told me they get lots of little dogs there, so I should keep looking. And they keep applications on file for 6 months. 

So who knows, maybe in the future another little dog as darling as Sugar will show up there and we could work together to help. 

Thanks so much to everyone for being ready to help! {{{{{}}}}}


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

YAY :aktion033: I'm just glad someone snatched up that cutie-pie! :wub: 

Thanks again everyone-SM rocks :rockon:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Well HOORAY that Sugar found herself a great home! It would have been nice if she could have gone home to a "family member", but I just have to celebrate the fact that another pup in need has found a forever home! :rockon:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm thrilled this little one found a forever home. :wub: 

Let's find another one for Gena!!!

Hey Gena, I can always fly LBB to you B)


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My experience with the shelters and spcas near me (mid CA) is that the small dogs and especially the poodle and maltese mixes get snapped up quicker than a wink.

There are lots of people seeking small, hypoallergenic dogs to make members of their family.

They are on waiting lists at the spcas.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Aw-LBB, such a honey :wub: :wub: 

Yep-I'm on my search now :biggrin: It's so hard too-once you have a Maltese-you want Maltese-they are so addicting!! :wub: :wub: 



> I'm thrilled this little one found a forever home. :wub:
> 
> Let's find another one for Gena!!!
> 
> Hey Gena, I can always fly LBB to you B)[/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I finally got through to the shelter after getting a busy signal over and over.
> 
> Sugar was adopted on Saturday. The shelter has just not been able to update the website and petfinder list or process my application. Someone has been sick. The shelter employee assured me that Sugar found a great home.
> 
> ...


Oh good, I'm glad she went to a good home!! I'm so sorry it didnt' work out for anybody on SM though. I think whoever decides the 'breeds' at that shelter needs some help, LOL.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So true about the breeds! I looked at petharbor.com and Sugar is listed there as a STANDARD poodle!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> So true about the breeds! I looked at petharbor.com and Sugar is listed there as a STANDARD poodle! [/B]


they have one listed as a Pomeranian (possible mix) but looks like a long haired chihuahua to me.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Sugar found a forever home.

We'll have to continue looking for a little one for Gena!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=514605
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They had a Chihuahua, at the Los Angeles shelter, listed as a PitBull :blink:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

This pretty little girl needs a home. She's only 2 yrs old.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10103370


----------



## zakarians mommy (Nov 1, 2006)

She's so spunky! So cute!



> This pretty little girl needs a home. She's only 2 yrs old.
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10103370[/B]


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.

Southern Comfort Matlese Rescue in TN has a lot of dogs listed (scroll down under the cats they are trying to help place too)

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/...=&preview=1


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> Okay, I submitted it. I'll try to have my cell phone or credit card handy at work tomorrow and give them a call.
> 
> I'm not sure what has to be done about spaying--I think that up here in Sacramento, if a rescue organization is on our local shelter's list of approved rescue organizations, the dog doesn't have to be spayed/neutered first. Otherwise, it's like a private adoption and you have to do all that.[/B]


it says on the website that all the animals that leave the shelter are sprayed so not to worry about that. poor baby....def in need of a good bath! think she looks exactly like a malt. really pretty too!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-Juliet is a doll baby! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Gena!!

Here's a 5-year-old in New Jersey. You could pick her up when you're there B) 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9390509


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmm...how would I get her home though if I'm already going to have Kosmo with me? 
I'd have to get Andrea to fly back with me


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy Cow! Is SHE ever adorable?! :wub: 
Go Gena!!



> Hey Gena!!
> 
> Here's a 5-year-old in New Jersey. You could pick her up when you're there B)
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9390509[/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This one on the bottom is still available and with a haircut and bath would probably be cute.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry512868


----------

